# My daughter - Elysia



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I just wrote a big long post about the circumstances on why my children do not live with me and the situation with my youngest daughter, Elysia. Well as you can see the post is gone - photobucket froze my whole computer and then shut down the entire internet on me.

So here are the main points -

- I have 3 kids
- unfortunate events happened that my 2 oldest live with their father in Louisiana due to a medical condition with my son and I didn't want to split the siblings up because of "my" wants.
- I have a daughter who lives in Turkey, that turned 7 years old in August that I haven't seen since she was 5 months old.
- I have no idea where exactly in Turkey my daughter is
- I know that she lives with her grandparents - NOT her father - do not have a phone number or address for her
- Father calls periodically drunk and says she has all these problems (supposedly - ADD, ADHD, emaciated - this is what was said last week and she is on meds for it all - mind you this is the FIRST time I have heard from him since Dec last year.)
- Father only sends a couple pictures every 6 months or so.

Anyway, I logged onto myspace today, and found that he had posted some pics of her. Now some might wonder what my "screen name" is - Kelebek. Kelebek means Butterfly in Turkish - which is my baby girl's nickname since before she was born. She is my butterfly!

I LOVE YOU ELYSIA!!!!!!!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i am so sorry
i am humbled
God Bless you 
May He reunite you both one day soon


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

that is sad.  I was adopted at 2 days old because my mother chose to keep only my twin sister and my 2 year old sister. sniff. . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is beautiful! may God grant you two a reunion one day :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all. I just wish that one day I can hold her in my arms again   ray: :worried: :tears:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, I don't know what to say. I have to say she is a pretty young girl and that I hope you meet again soon. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison....I am so sorry you aren't with her...she is a beautiful girl and she looks happy you will be reunited one day, God Willing Very SOON.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is so beautiful..............I am so sorry you have to through something like that,,,it is not far.................... :tears:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful. I pray that you will be able to reconnect with her soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...I am so sorry, she is a beautiful little girl. Someday you two will be reunited. I always kinda wondered what Kelebek was...had no idea, that's very special. God bless.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is such a beautiful girl. I am sorry to hear about that.  :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW I am so sorry, that is so sad. She is beautiful and I too hope for a reunion for you both. :hug: :tears:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, thats terrible, but hopefully you will meet again.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful girl! So sorry you don't have her near. Do you have contact with the older two?

When I asked my alcoholic ex-husband for a divorce he took off with my youngest son, he was 11 at the time. "Jerk" used to call me late at night when he was drunk, I'd ask to speak to my son, there was always a reason why he couldn't come to the phone. If he'd gotten a ticket or got a license or anything the police would have found him, but when my son turned 16 they stop looking. Anyway, Jerk had son convinced I abandoned him. But, finally I found out where son was, and I wrote him a letter to try to explain what had happened and I hoped he would give me another chance. He was almost 17, living on his own, working and paying his own bills. So, he called me after he got the letter. Long story short, he went to live with my mother for about 6 mos, and then came here to PA to be with me. I got him a good job with the company I worked for. Now, he's 30, living in Pittsburgh, married, responsible. I guess my reason for telling you this...is that someday she will want to connect with her mother...when she's old enough to make her own decisions. I'll pray that happens for you. You will have missed alot...but...my son no longer blames me...he puts the responsibility were it belongs...with Jerk. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That was almost perfect, Di. My aunt totally messed up her life and the life of her kids and I pray for them daily. She has had 2 husbands and three live ins and she has two sons who are very angry and hurt. She drinks and parties alot, and so it's just a mess. . . 
It's a sad situation. alchahol destroys alot of families. Praying for Kelebek. . . . you have a very beautiful daughter . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Your daughter is really cute, kelebek!

You know how they always say how drinking has a bad effect on your familie and such.
Well its not always the case, because like you, Di, It brought you and your son together and now he is married and responsible, so he learned from his fathers mistakes. Which i think is Awesome


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all - It means alot to have your support through a time that is very hard on me. The emotional support that all my "friends" have for me here - helps me to push on another day.

I didn't want a "pity party" or anything - I just want my daughter to be able to type in my name and see that I talk about her and for the "higher up" to know how much I miss my daughter.


----------

